# Pan Haggerty



## Ishbel (Jan 4, 2006)

My mother's sister married a man from Newcastle, in the North of England. This was a dish she used to make when I was a child and visited her in the darker months of the year. It was a wonderful filling dish, much appreciated after a walk round the countryside outside the city or when the men had come in after watching a football match (that's a European football match!) I've made it since childhood - but I'm not sure whether or not it's a Tyneside dish or common throughout the north of England. All the ingredient amounts are approximate.... In reality, I don't measure anything!

Pan Haggerty

1 oz butter 
1 oz sunflower oil
1 - 1.5 lbs peeled and thinly sliced potatoes. Use firm 'main crop' pots like Desiree or Maris Piper so that the potatoes do not render down to a mush!
2 medium onions, sliced thinly
4 oz good mature Cheddar or Wensleydale or Lancashire cheese, grated.


Heat butter and oil in a large heavy-based frying pan. Remove the pan from the heat and put in layers of potatoes, onions and grated cheese ending with a top layer of cheese.

Cover and cook the vegetables gently for about 20-30 minutes, until the potatoes and onions are cooked. Uncover, brown the top of the dish under a hot grill. Serve immediately.

YUM!


----------



## amber (Jan 4, 2006)

Love it!  This sounds like something we call scalloped or augratin potatoes.


----------



## Ishbel (Jan 4, 2006)

You're right, Amber it's similar to pommes au gratin, or pommes dauphinois, but no cream or milk in this version.


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 4, 2006)

Oh yum Ishbel! In a round-about way (such as the fact that your tasty looking recipe does not include cream) this reminds me a little of pommes dauphinois, as you mentioned. I'm certainly copying and pasting this recipe, many thanks for sharing it Ishbel


----------



## Constance (Jan 4, 2006)

I can't wait to try it! Love the name.


----------



## Ishbel (Jan 4, 2006)

I love the name, too - I've also seen it written as panhackelt, but my Uncle's family gave my aunt the recipe and that's what they called it....   Not sure which is correct!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 4, 2006)

Ishbel, my dad would for years ask for scalloped potatoes and would have a fit when milk or cream was added..He'd insist that this dish had neither..I searched all over for something to fill the bill..And now today I see this recipe of yours..How I wish he were still here so I could try making it for him..I'll make it for my family and mom and for my dad. Thank you.

kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Jan 4, 2006)

Another good one!

Thanks Ishbel!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 5, 2006)

yup, looks good ishbel.

but wasn't that the name of the actor that played grizzly adams on tv?


----------



## Ishbel (Jan 5, 2006)

I've never heard of a TV prog called Grizzly Adams, BT...


----------



## Shunka (Jan 5, 2006)

Ishbel, my Mom and grandmother made this all the time. They just called it fried spuds with cheese. I do remember this being a fav of my Grandpa's.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 5, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> yup, looks good ishbel.
> 
> but wasn't that the name of the actor that played grizzly adams on tv?


hehehe!  Thanks buckytom.  I needed to giggle.


----------



## Dove (Jan 5, 2006)

That sounds soooo good. 
Thanks 
Marge


----------

